# This Bird Flu Thing



## kc5tpy (Nov 17, 2014)

Hello Folks.  So what's the thinking out there for Christmas?  I can see the price of Chicken, Turkey and Goose going through the roof.  Start shopping now or is beef or ham on the menu this year?   Man, that foot and mouth devastated many farmers and put up the price of meat.  That last bird flu scare died out pretty quickly, let's hope this one comes under control quickly also.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## thenegativeone (Nov 17, 2014)

By the time it gets to Christmas Day I'm usually sick of the sight of turkey. I'll go with my usual: steak with all the trimmings ;)

Hopefully this bird flu thing'll just be another flash in the pan.


----------



## wade (Nov 17, 2014)

Actually Turkey cooked well is one meat that I never get tired of. It is just such a pity when they serve up those reformed tasteless slices of processed turkey and try to pass it off as the real thing.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 18, 2014)

I've had foot and mouth disease a lot , dang dirt don't taste good. And the leather...way over done...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Haave a good Holiday Season ,my Brother in Smoke...


----------



## smokin monkey (Nov 18, 2014)

I agree with Wade, Turkey is a great meat when cooked correctly. I Sous Vide it with a knob of butter and Lemon zest, moist and tasty. Also got a Slab of Belly Pork that I will be Smoking.

Smokin Monkey


----------



## thenegativeone (Nov 18, 2014)

Smokin Monkey said:


> I agree with Wade, Turkey is a great meat when cooked correctly. I Sous Vide it with a knob of butter and Lemon zest, moist and tasty. Also got a Slab of Belly Pork that I will be Smoking.
> 
> Smokin Monkey



Don't get me wrong, I like turkey when cooked properly. It's just that by the time it gets to christmas Ive served (and eaten) so much of the stuff that I never want to see it again until next year ;)


----------

